# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Bob Marley museum wall

## Babalew

Sorry no pictures in the museum itself because pix aren't allowed but the wall outside is amazing.  These are pictures taken last yr on Bobs birthday.  Much love in the air that day!

----------

